# Contact lense solution



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Hi

I need to buy some contact lense solution (multi purpose) and the price I've seen in an opticians is 55 dirhams. Is this the going rate or does anybody know of a place that sells it cheaper or where I can buy in bulk?

Cheers


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

I haven't found anything cheaper than 50s or so at a Boots Pharmacy, at least they have it.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

If any of ur work colleagues/neighbours/friends are going to India/Pakistan etc get them to buy it for u from there. Very cheap!! Thats what i used to do before laser


----------

